# Ancient technology: Angel's halo



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

The title is what I googled and it came up with nothing of interest, so I googled ?ancient angel technology?(I personally believe Atlantis and angels are strongly linked. Because I believe the people of Atlantis used genetics to evolve themselves into hybrids. Their chests muscles would have been too weak to have given them enough power to glide/fly, and so the halo was used as an anti-gravity device to avoid the need of increasing their chest muscles mass (Birds have large chest muscles to give them enough power to fly for long periods of time, although due to the weight of humans, I doubt an increase of the chest muscles of enable them to glide/fly).

Take a look at this information: http://www.themystica.com/mystica/artic ... bible.html

It isn?t linked to my theory, although it makes for an interesting read? although I must admit, I?ve only read a limited amount of it.

This cough my eye:



> During these ancient times, there were mad scientists (angel-demons) who cloned anything they wanted. The mythological animals were real; they were genetic experiments. Also, wars of the gods occurred. Nuclear warfare was not beyond the capability of the angels. Robert Oppenheimer, creator of modern atomics and a student of early books of India, knew that nuclear wars happened in the Old World. The deserts of today are the result of ancient, atomic wars. Assuming that these conclusions are true: The Great Flood was probably green-lighted by good gods who wanted to reduce high radiation levels. Also...the perverted creatures and their power-crazed, genetic engineers needed to be eliminated on a global scale. The Earth was a mess and needed to be wiped clean.


I like theories like these, they make more sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

I tend to image theories and assume others know what I see myself. I know birds need wings to fly  , although they need huge chest muscles to power those wings. If humans were to develop wings yet didn?t increase their chest muscle mass, they wouldn?t have enough ?pulling power? to lift them off the ground due to gravity.

)))Hugs ya(((

I have my doubts of this theory, although you?re free when you have an open mind.

Darren.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, if we had wings, we'd need chests that are about 2 metres thick to fly, lol.

Its an interesting idea definately. An anti-gravity device could serve all sorts of purposes, flying would be the most fun though


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

You think we'd walk like chickens as well? lol.

This universe is old and so are our latest technologies.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you believe in angels?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

How would one qualify for angel status Rozanne?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

A being of the angelic realms.

http://www.catholic.org/saints/angel.php#man_made


> The New Testament quotes this passage, and tells us that mankind - including the Lord Jesus himself - was made a little lower than the angels, "for the suffering of death" (Hebrews 2:9). Angels do not die, but men and women do. Even Jesus, the Son of God, was a mortal man, but has now received the glory and honour which was his due when, as he said after his resurrection, "all power is given unto me in heaven and in earth" (Matthew 28:18).


No body
High intelligence, healing powers, messengers of God, flying, going from one place to another through thought, beautiful, pure. Clearly attributes which can be had to an extent as a human, but the difference is that Angels are far greater and less limited. Of an altogether different nature to human beings.

I am vaguely interested in angels although I don't work with them I think they possibly do exist.

I've always wondered how they could appear to humans. In the same way that I wonder how humans are able to be in hell on earth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Incredible experiences spirit!

What made you decide that Buddhism was the more appropriate path for you after those very Christian themed experiences?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thankyou for sharing your amazing stories. What you wrote about there not being a destination Clicked for me today. It went like this:

If the spirit is pure generosity underneath the body/thoughts/emotions

>> self-realisation wouldn't be a destination

>> it would be discovering true compassion

>> that is what Christ meant when he said he was "The Way"

>> The Way (of compassion) is not a destination but a dynamic path of heart-felt love.

---

Fully, he said:

I am the Way the Truth and the Life, no one comes to the Father, but by me.

Now, in this statement he has said he was Way, Truth and Life. Therefore, any path to God must incorperate these elements. So Jesus, being more than a mere person or spiritual teacher, opens gates to other paths. But so long as they are in the spirit of truth and life...perhaps they lead to the same place of transcendance?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Excellent answer Spirit  Incidentally, there is a rumour that says Jesus never died on the cross at all (Why would a self actualised person feel the need to matyr themselves? That's a very ego-driven and fear-based idea) and instead went to India and influenced Buddhism there. Everything is a metaphor though, so I know what you are talking about 



Rozanne said:


> I am the Way the Truth and the Life, no one comes to the Father, but by me.
> 
> Now, in this statement he has said he was Way, Truth and Life. Therefore, any path to God must incorperate these elements. So Jesus, being more than a mere person or spiritual teacher, opens gates to other paths. But so long as they are in the spirit of truth and life...perhaps they lead to the same place of transcendance?


All roads lead away from Rome  The destination nor the path are necessarily the same but the process is similar for all people.

I think what you've said points out one of the biggest issues I have with doctrinated religion. The literal interpretation of that quote is "You must follow me to get to God". My interpretation is "You must BE me to get to God". Not as in literally be Jesus, but embody the same qualities.

The church wants people to believe that you can never attain that because you aren't the son of god. But if we are all the children of god we all have the potential to achieve the same heights of liberation and love (Christ Consciousness).


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> Thankyou for sharing your amazing stories. What you wrote about there not being a destination Clicked for me today. It went like this:
> 
> If the spirit is pure generosity underneath the body/thoughts/emotions
> 
> ...


Absolutley yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------

